# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - ASP / ASP.NET / MVC / Web API >  Using Tailwind CSS In ASP.NET Core MVC 5.0 Web Application

## KGComputers

Here's how to integrate Tailwind CSS 3.x Install And Integrate Tailwind CSS 3.0 In ASP.NET Core MVC 5.0 Web Application into your ASP.NET Core MVC web project using the Tailwind CLI. 

To install Tailwind CSS in an empty web project using Visual Studio Code editor and Tailwind CLI, this is the link How To Install Tailwind CSS 3.0 Using Tailwind CLI And Visual Studio Code In Your Web Project.

- kgc

----------

